# Scissors and trimmers recommendation



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

My Mochi hates going to the groomers and she's only been there twice since we brought her home 6/2007. (She's going to be 1 years old 3/23) She starts to shiver even before we enter the facility. I do, however, take her in very quickly to get her paws and her wee wee area trim every month. The groomers will always trim her right away as i'm watching them. Anyhow, the two times i did take her in for a full trim, i was very dissatisfied with the outcome. The first time, she came out looking like a poodle schnauzer mix. I could barely recognize her. The second time was a lot better but my husband thought it was too short on her head. (he really likes the havanese long flowing look) So here I am! I'm going to attempt to trim Mochi's bangs and other areas of her body.
My questions are: which pair of shears do you recommend for the face and body? What do you think about the ones with a ball point tip? What's the difference between a curved shear and a regular straight one? I think i'm going to purchase the Wahl Stylique trimmer for her paws. Do you use a trimmer for the body? If so, which one? Thanks for your recommendations in advance. Love this site! Yay!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

First off, before we answer your questions you need to share more pictures of your adorable Mochi! Until then... no answers! 

...

haha, just kidding! Though we do need pictures!

I actually use a ball point tip scissor. I like it because I can't poke Kubrick with it, that would seriously be very upsetting to me. I actually only trim his feet and his butt (and parts of his belly so he won't get pee on it) with it. His bangs I have done with the same pair of scissors, but I'm thinking about getting a curved shear for it that's a bit smaller in size.

For the hair between the pads, I use the same trimmer you mentioned. I really like it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

The first thing you will notice is . . . Everyone that grooms their own pet has their own method. Here is how I do it . . .

I have an Andis UltraEdge clipper (2-speed) for the body that I use with a comb attachment. I use a 7 " scissor for Gracies' legs and a 4" scissor with a ball time for around the eyes and feet. I don't use clippers around the feet. The scissors work fine for me. I use 1 1/4" comb attachment, but you can use whatever length you want. I've never been able to find anything larger than a 1 1/4". I scissor Gracie's legs and head. On the head - use a clippers (same length as her back) - the transition area between head and back is the bone you feel at the back of their head (between their ears). The biggest thing you have to remember is that it won't be perfect the first time. Here is a picture of Gracie's second haircut. I think I still need to figure out exactly how to do her face. But I figure I'm learning and it's just hair. PetEdge.com has the best prices that I have seen anywhere.

There are quite a few threads under the "Grooming" topic that talks about the puppy cuts and how people do it. I know you might spend a lot of money on the equipment initially, but it will pay for itself in just a few cuts. I'm not sure if that is exactly what you were looking for. Hope it helps.

Karen


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I do not have any advice for you regarding clippers, but this is the first time I have noticed your post and I wanted you to know that my Roxie is Mochi's sister. Roxie was formerly known as Sarah when she lived with Katie.

Happy early birthday for Mochi. Any special plans?


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's pictures of Mochi (and Roxie). I'm not sure if they are in order but the first one is a picture of me holding Mochi and Roxie. Then it's my husband holding Mochi. The next one is Mochi standing on daddy we like to call "TKO" and it's also right after she got her first haircut. Disaster!!!
The next two are cute pictures of her with her hair a little more grown out.
Yes, I remember Roxie!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

A few more...
Pictures of her hair grown out. Then we took her to the groomers last month and now we can see her eyes except we it's too short. Oh well... At least she doesn't look like a poodle schnauzer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OH Mochi is adorable! I love her shiny coat. So pretty!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

She's adorable. What fun pictures - I love the TKO photo. I agree about the shiny coat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=109121#post109121

I'm sorry! I just bumped the above thread up because I wanted to post about this new clipper I got today and now I see your thread asking about them. lol If you check the above thread, and maybe a few others in this 'grooming' forum, you should find other recommendations. 

Welcome to you and Mochi!! Is her name pronounced Moh CH (as in chips) ee ? She is tooooooooo cute!! Oh my. I love the pics ! Thank you for indulging. That Lina can be very demanding when it comes to seeing pics of newbies' Havs.  ahem......

She looks like she has the same hair as Ricky. Thick, silky in some places, coarser in others and tons of it! I also started doing much of the grooming myself when I saw how much the 'boys' hated going to the groomers for a long session. They'll tolerate the nail-clipping there, but they aren't happy about being left for a complete wash/trim for 1 1/2 hrs. I will let you know once I've used my clippers if I like the way they work. i hope I do !


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mochi is adorable. We will have to get together at some point so the 2 sisters can have a little reunion.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I think she's adorable regardless of the cut. She has a beautiful face!! I don't think they did such a bad cut, but we each have our own thoughts of a good cut, especially when we specifically tell the groomer what you want. 

I had no idea she & Roxie were sisters. Very cute!! Was the rest of the litter mostly black and white? 

Karen


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll definitely order the Wahl Stylique trimmer after all the recommendations from this site. :biggrin1:
Marj, please let me know how that trimmer works out for you. I'll probably order your Oster Power Max or Andis UltraEdge Trimmer (or another recommendation).
Yes, her hair is silky at some parts, coarse and cottony at other parts. She's going through her blowing coat stage right now and i just wanna :frusty:
Cheryl, Mochi would love to see Roxie again.
Karen, 3 out of 4 in the litter was mainly black with white markings and 1 was white with black markings.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=859&highlight=mochi&page=2
Mochi is pronounced like Moh Chee, like the ice cream.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable. The only thing I use is the trimmer on Dora's behind and the curved shears on her paws (still a work in progress before I take photos of her paws!)

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

adorable photos!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a fun thread! I love Hav family reunions on the Forum - how awesome!

Cheryl, I didn't know you got Roxie from Katie - I remember that litter! Now it all makes sense...I'm putting the pieces together!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the thread when they were puppies. That was before I was a member, so I never knew. Very, very cute puppies!!!

Karen


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Probably a silly question since I've seen it mentioned often on The Forum: what's the "grayhound" comb?

Thanks for your patience...I just don't know what that is!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The Greyhound comb is a brand of comb made by Ashley Craig. It's comparable to the Chris Christensen "buttercombs." Here is a link to the site:

http://www.pfpinternational.com/


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

greyhound comb is a brand a good brand one that will last you a very long time.


----------

